# TUG Marketplace and Tapatalk



## uscav8r (May 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a way to access the TUG marketplace and resort reviews using the Tapatalk app (I'm using the iPhone version) vice the standard web browser method?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Makai Guy (May 25, 2014)

I'm sure somebody will correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Tapatalk is an application designed for accessing bulletin boards running on any of the more popular bulletin board software programs.  The Marketplace and Reviews are their own custom database applications which do not run on _any_ bulletin board software.

[Added later]

As this question deals with parts of the TUG website external to the bulletin board, I'm moving this thread to the _About the Rest of TUG_ forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 25, 2014)

you will see the new format for tug2.com become more mobile friendly.

but doug is correct, tapatalk is for vbulletin forums only.


----------



## uscav8r (May 25, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> you will see the new format for tug2.com become more mobile friendly.
> 
> but doug is correct, tapatalk is for vbulletin forums only.



Cool. Look forward to seeing what rolls out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

